# Ultegra 10sp issues...



## bluebomberx (Dec 12, 2006)

I just bought a 2006 Cannondale R1000 with a double crankset the week before Christmas. I've put around 250 miles on it since then, so I'm not sure if this is a first adjustment problem or a limitation of the gearing. When on the 39T up front and the 12T in the rear, the 53T chainring is trying to pick up the chain. Both shifters are quick and accurate so I'm wondering if this is most likely a case of extreme cross-chaining instead. I know there are halfway shifts for both chainrings to make both the top and bottom ends of the cassette useable, but I don't recall using the 12T in the small chainring.


----------

